# Two Male Rats Needing a Home near Middle/Southern Illinois



## taylor92 (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently got a new job that requires me to travel a lot, so I am trying to find a new home for my two boys, Rev and Asher. I would love to keep them, but Asher doesn't do too well with long car rides. The only family that I have that can watch them is my grandma, but I found out that last time I left them with her, she tried to give them away to a 10 year old boy that doesn't really like animals. Needless to say, I don't want her watching them anymore. 

Asher is my blond rat. He is slightly bigger than Rev. His fur is thick and coarse. Rev is my gray and white rat, although I think he may be agouti because if you turn him a certain way, his coat shines red. I think that Rev is also a rex. His fur is very soft and if you get him wet, you can see that it is actually curly. 

Asher is my explorer. He loves to be on the ground exploring every inch of your room. Athough he tolerates being held, he would much rather you put him down so that he can get into stuff. Rev, on the other hand, is my little cuddle buddy. He loves to sit in your lap and ride on your shoulder. The last time I took them to the vet, Rev kept climbing on the vet assistance's shoulder (good thing she loves rats, too!). 

I live near Centralia, IL, but I often travel anywhere from Belleville, IL and St. Louis, MO to Evansville, IN, so if you live anywhere in that vicinity and would like to give them a new home, please let me know. I would rather someone who loves rats enough to be on a forum for rats have them than an inexperienced child. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. I love to talk about them!


----------

